# handy hybrids



## old zeke (Dec 14, 2007)

I haven't been here for a while( been golfing a lot ). I went through a stretch where i couldn't chip worth a darn so i put a couple of hybrids in my bag. I put in a six hybrid 30 degree for longer chips and a nine hybrid 42 degree for close to a flop shot. They cut through the taller grass so much better than irons and i have a ton more confidence with them which is worth its weight in gold. An added bonus is the six is good for just over 180 yds. which is the perfect distance on a couple of the shorter par fours on my home course to leave me a full wedge. These are just some cheap power play select 5000s that i picked up and put on some old ping cushin shafts i had laying around. I would highly recommend anyone with short game issues to give it a try. I am so tempted to build a full set of hybrids this winter but i just about have her highness convinced that i could use a new set of ping ansers.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Good to see you back Zeke... Chipping with my hybrids is one thing I really haven't practiced and done much of. About the only time they come to mind in a chipping situation is when I have a bare lie off the green and need to hit a pitch and run over some rough ground or rough around the greens. My hybrids are 17* ad 20*, but I've been thinking about leaving the 4 iron out of the bag and buying a 23* hybrid. That might be worth practicing with.


----------

